# fake dual exhaust on pontiacs..?



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Hi. I'm not sure if this is true, but a lot of the new pontiac grand ams and grand prix have two sets of two exhaust pipes. however, now that it is winter, and the water vapor that comes out of the exhaust pipe condenses rapidly and makes a large cloud, it is easy to see that on many of these cars that the 'smoke' only appears to be coming out of one side of the exhaust. people have also said that they have fake dual exhaust. is this true? i'm not really sure, but i'm kind of interested


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I've noticed that when I've followed them that you also see a lot of carbon buildup on the outer tip but not on the inner tip. I've come to the same conclusion that you have but I've never asked anyone...I'm sure that they only have one functional tip while the other is just there to make it look better......what a f$&kin waste..


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

It could be said that it's a waste to have dual exhaust on any FWD car.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Fake duals? I got them! They are on my Ranger. The pipe on the right comes straight back form the cat. The left pipe taps into that pipe and it does "smoke" less and I have to admit it must look stupid to the car behind, but what the Hell. You can also see how the right pipe is the correct soot color while the left is rust colored due to lack of exhaust flow.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

even pontiac firebirds have what you could call fake duals. there isnt enough room under them for true duals so its only dual at the rear. when i get a flowmaster for my truck it'll be fake too...40 series muffler with one inlet and 2 outlets.


----------



## 2004SpecV (Dec 6, 2003)

Pontiac Grand Prix's exhausts are not "true duals" But it does flow out of both...I'm not sure if what you've seen behind a Pontiac during winter is something wrong with that car or not, but they do flow on both sides....I am a former GTP owner, and can attest to the fact...I just recently came to the import side this week after trading in my GTP for a SpecV....I'm very happy with it  

Dave.


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

Scott said:


> It could be said that it's a waste to have dual exhaust on any FWD car.


Doesnt that depend on the engine?I guess that a 5L V8 needs dual exhaust...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....my moms 01 chrysler sebring is like that too.....it has a normal muffler, but then its got this bracket thing tacked to 2 oval silver tips....that dont even touch the muffler.........


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Chaoz said:


> Doesnt that depend on the engine?I guess that a 5L V8 needs dual exhaust...


I only say that because of the way the exhaust is routed on most FWD cars with the engine sideways. Usually both sides are routed into a single pipe, which then splits off into 2 further back to give the appearance of dual exhaust.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

i've been kinda observing a lot of cars more closely, and i'm noticing this on a whole bunch of cars now. some of them have a small amount of exhaust coming out one side and a lot out the other, and some of them have no exhaust coming from one side and all from the other. ive been seeing it on more than GM vehicles too... actually, on pretty much every make of car around here, there are a few with fake exhaust. Kinda interesting, anyway... I hadn't realized they were fake in the past.

edit: well, except for those fake exhaust tips, because they're really, really obvious


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

Scott said:


> I only say that because of the way the exhaust is routed on most FWD cars with the engine sideways. Usually both sides are routed into a single pipe, which then splits off into 2 further back to give the appearance of dual exhaust.


Its funny...my sentra has dual exhaust at the point where the pipes are mounted at the engine but if you move more to the backside of the car,the dual exhaust becomes one big exhaust....


----------



## BrianC (Dec 12, 2003)

*Dual exhaust usless on FWD car??*



Scott said:


> It could be said that it's a waste to have dual exhaust on any FWD car.


Did you JUST say that, and mean it seriously?? Let me ask you something. Does it change how an engine runs when it's turned 90 degrees to the right?? LOL The answer is of course, NO! Therefore, if you put duals on a FWD car, should it have basically the same effect as a RWD car? And the answer is...YES! 

I have a '91 Taurus SHO with the 24v DOHC Yamaha V6 racing engine. It's all stock, except for the dual exhaust. I gained 20 horsepower and 32 ft lbs of torque on the dyno last time I put duals on a '91 Taurus SHO. And I've received similar results out of this dual exhaust setup, too. 

So, to answer the question, "What's the use of putting duals on a FWD car?" The use is HORSEPOWER AND TORQUE, THAT'S WHAT! 

- Brian C.


----------



## BrianC (Dec 12, 2003)

Scott,

Didn't mean to give you a hard time, but I wanted to make a point about the effectiveness of duals on FWD cars, that's all. Sure, the exhaust routing is a little strange, but who cars. The point of duals is to create two boundry layers and two central flow points in the exhaust pipes that do not interfeir with one another, thus, pushing half as much exhaust through them. Regardless of how horrible the bends are, you'll most likely get better flow out of duals than single. 

- Brian C.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

BrianC said:


> Did you JUST say that, and mean it seriously?? Let me ask you something. Does it change how an engine runs when it's turned 90 degrees to the right?? LOL The answer is of course, NO! Therefore, if you put duals on a FWD car, should it have basically the same effect as a RWD car? And the answer is...YES!


Yeah, but consider that production exhausts on FWD cars (admittedly, AFAIK) are not true duals. You don't really believe that's done for any other purpose than for appearance reasons? Also keep in mind that this thread was discussing production vehicles, not custom setups as you're describing.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think when whoever said something about duals on FWD cars is pointless, they were probably refering to the fact that most FWD cars are 4-cyl's, where the headers go from 4 to 1 eventually, and thus it would be pointless on them. however, with any V-# FWD car, it is apparent that duals could not hurt performance at all.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

its all about the otco-exhuast on mexican trucks! bling bling!!


my truck had true dual. one pipe for each side of the engine, no cats, using just twister mufflers. the thing was a beast. but like stated, most production cars and trucks nowadays have a collector and then the exhaust flows through 1 cat and 1 muffler and then it splits. thats why a lot of cars are very quiet too. ever wonder why all those trucks have big ass pipes, so they can sound loud. my truck had the pipes cut under the bed. no big tips. my truck was as loud, if not louder than those big trucks. i'd have almost coast and kill the truck pulling up to my house late at night cause the damn thing would shake stuff in the house.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

ever since i read this thread..i have been looking on every car (mostly pontiacs) for a exhaust that looks like the above mentioned...and i haven't seen it..so i think that all of the 'dual exhaust' pontiacs out there really are dual! (i don't know..i don't care!)


----------



## cobralsc (Dec 20, 2003)

Most Grand AM & Grand Prixs have dummie duals. Trans Ams have just one muffler w/ two exits, while Grand Am/Prix have two mufflers. There is only one pipe going to the back but it splits w/ a pipe goin to each side then a muffler for each exit. Honda S2000 have the same setup. The reason for why it apprears more exhuast exit out of one side is because the split is located to the passenger side of the car. The gases take a more direct exit out the passenger side muffler when at idel, however, step into the gas and the pressure will be great enough to warrent exit out of both. This set-up is more for cosmetics than performance.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

take a look at nissans own 350z, single intake, single muffler dual exhaust


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thats why i like the old 300zx


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

BrianC said:


> So, to answer the question, "What's the use of putting duals on a FWD car?" The use is HORSEPOWER AND TORQUE, THAT'S WHAT!
> 
> - Brian C.


first that is not always true.. on four cylinder cars, a dual set up will makethe care lose power till a turbo or a lot of work is done.. remeber, you can only get rid of what you take in.. but it will give you a deeper tone. now to answer the original question, very few cars nowadays have true dual set up due to lack of room which someone already said. with a four cylinder a dual will not be work it effectively, V6's and V8's have the same set up until you go aftermarket exhaust. this is true even with the 5.7L V8 transams unless you get the SLP loud mouth exhaust... pretty much no car has true duals.... there are some exceptions though...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it also depends on the pipe sizing. bigger piping means less back pressure which in most cases leads to loss of low end power. when i got my header, cat-back and mid-pipe, i noticed a bigtime loss of low end power, but the engine revved up higher way more easier. dual is good on V enigns, but not inline 4s.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude, chaoz- that was the most retarded thing Ive ever heard in my friggin life.....no really it was man- Im not claiming to be that smart either...im not- but that was just retarded

****Its funny...my sentra has dual exhaust at the point where the pipes are mounted at the engine but if you move more to the backside of the car,the dual exhaust becomes one big exhaust....*******


----------

